# Ridiculous/moronic Craigslist ads



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

I love me some Craigslist. It's a fantastic resource for buying & selling, but occasionally (OK, quite frequently) you come across a listing where the seller is completely off their rocker and/or completely fucking stupid. I love these ads. I don't ever contact the folks, partly because I giggle a bit to myself when I see their 10 year old board relisted for $300, and partly because I assume people realize that if their $300 10 year old board ain't selling, something needs to change (they don't get it and the price never changes).

This is a thread (and pardon me if it's a redux) for posting these dumb ads. I'd prefer it if you didn't harass people because they don't know the real value of what their trying to get rid of. It's really much more fun to point and laugh from afar.

So to get things started, here's one I found tonight. This person has 6 pairs of goggles. They got the "achievement" for having 6 pairs of goggles. You should bow down to them.










How about a "very rare" Burton Canyon?









I want $300 too. But just asking random people for $300 and getting it is as likely as selling that old ass tub o' shit.


And lastly, it's the steel bindings that make this 8 year old Fatbob worth so much









I can't even with this.

I'm sad (sorta) there's a "classic" Black Snow board that gets relisted regularly, it's not currently up. It's my favorite.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I will troll to try to find a post worthy of sharing, they're always out there. 

I saw a Killer Clown graphic I wanted solely for wall art. I contacted the seller and we emailed often. I was polite in my stating offer and clearly explained why his board wasn't worth $150. He responded in kind and said he was going to see if he could sell it. Never happened and he didn't want to accept my $25 oh well. Would have looked nice on my wall.

I did find this CL add nearly 3 yrs old:










Heres a great one I just found only $500 it's a 2009 vintage










Brand New,In Plastic-
{ORIGINAL VERY THICK "VAPOR LOCK",SEALED AT BOTH ENDS}-.

2010 Model BURTON OPERATOR ( SHAUN WHITE's eighth BURTON PRO MODEL ). 158 cm / 21in _ BOARD SIZE.

CUSTOM BOARD With graphics on top by artist Stephen Bliss from RockStar games NY and Retro MountainDew logo on the underside. Was created for Mountain Dew's "Green Label Gear"promotion in fall 2009. This board retailed for$479.00+tx.without the custom graphics.

NEVER BEEN UNSEALED.
took it out of box few times to show,got pics online. these were sorta common in 2009,not so much any more.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

People always ask me how I sell boards on Craigslist so fast. My response. Sell it for 150 bucks or less. You should see some of the gems of Summit County.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

The promo boards for alcohol companies are always good for a laugh. "One of a Kind Pabst Blue Ribbon board, $10000".


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I have always had great luck selling my kids stuff super fast as well. 
Like BA I don't think it's worth ones first born. I price it knowing it's used and to sell fast. I buy my kids nice gear and I take care of it. I have never not had the first person looking at it take it for my listing price. It's priced to sell and the buyer knows they're getting a good deal. 

Still funny to see the insane prices on CL


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Love that one
















"Snowboard F2 Flame M, 152 cm, including bindings. For 40-60kg. Very good for beginners, also intermediates. Easy to turn. Very good riding properties. Also suitable for deep pow. Bit older but in great condition. Edges are ok, base ok. Usual scratches but no garm. Fully functional. Rarely ridden"

He asked 190$ last year. Now 90$. At 20$ I'll get it, so maybe next year 

BTW: "bit older" translates to '93 


*If any of you ever stumbles over an add for this board, but the petrolgreen version, give me a hint *


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

I came across an old F2 board at a Goodwill yesterday. It was a light green shade with a similar shape to that, but I didn't look too closely at it. It is a bit of a trek for me, but if you post a pic of what you're after I can see if it's similar & if so make the trip.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Same graphics, just different colors. Relpace grey background by petrol and the zigzag line was yellow not red. Not sure for certain about the color of the writing... maybe magenta? It's 20y ago, don't remember for sure. Also don't remember if it was a M. I've so far just found pics of that grey/red version, but I'm positive, mine was petrol/yellow


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

slyder said:


> Heres a great one I just found only $500 it's a 2009 vintage


Makes me wanna come at it like a spider monkey!!!!!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

highme said:


> I love me some Craigslist. It's a fantastic resource for buying & selling, but occasionally (OK, quite frequently) you come across a listing where the seller is completely off their rocker and/or completely fucking stupid. I love these ads. I don't ever contact the folks, partly because I giggle a bit to myself when I see their 10 year old board relisted for $300, and partly because I assume people realize that if their $300 10 year old board ain't selling, something needs to change (they don't get it and the price never changes).
> 
> This is a thread (and pardon me if it's a redux) for posting these dumb ads. I'd prefer it if you didn't harass people because they don't know the real value of what their trying to get rid of. It's really much more fun to point and laugh from afar.
> 
> ...




I see sooooo many of those, but what made me chuckle was that Canyon.:shrug: 

That a tonne of people are looking for, to finish off their set of Rare, super collectable snowboardsk:

There's a set of 3, the artwork is done by the guy who does the artwork for the band TOOL.

2004 Burton canyon

They know what they have, hence the "very rare".


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/buy-sell-snowboard-equipment/35903-wtb-2004-burton-canyon.html

Rare 2003-2004 Burton Canyon 156 - S2KI Honda S2000 Forums

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/36316-i-finally-found.html

So lets keep playin' & see what else we can drag up.
I search for rare collectable snowboards, you should see some of shit people try to pawn off.

Lets see what rare collectable snowboards you can find?


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Now, if the steel bindings on Fat Bob just happened to be old Bent Metal bindings.

We'd be on to something.


Slyder you were looking for that board last year.
I just sent you a link to another one for cheap.

You didn't want it.


TT


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I got the link, I just dont' remember looking for that board....I"m getting old

DOHHHHHH I do remember but it was a different board with different graphic thats why it didn't key in the ole memory


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

the art on those canyons is dope as fuck though.

I'd murder to get some Parr(he does the icelantic skis which are made at the ns factory) art on an NS.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> *the art on those canyons is dope as fuck though.*
> 
> I'd murder to get some Parr(he does the icelantic skis which are made at the ns factory) art on an NS.


Excellent job pointing that out, captain obvious.

Psst, that's why people collect them 


TT


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Point taken on the Canyon. Even though I know who Alex Grey is, I didn't think that was enough to make it super rare, plus I've never given any fucks about Burton's restricted stuff. Anyways, while I think the guy may know what he has, his trying to justify the cost by comparing it to the original retail price is kinda wonky.

But whatevs, it's collectible. I hope somebody that gives a fuck about that buys it then. Everybody will be happy.

Here's a beat G&S board with some OG Bent Metal binders for you









If that was one of the G&S Boards from 89-90 I'd be thinking about it. 



But what I really want to know Timmy Tard, do you have 6 pairs of goggles?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Buying used goggles on craigs seems about 2 steps up from buying a used jockstrap. The money saved doesn't justify it in my opinion.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

f00bar said:


> Buying used goggles on craigs seems about 2 steps up from buying a used jockstrap. The money saved doesn't justify it in my opinion.


Damn that is funny :goodpost:


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Bit like buying a used helmet is about as useful as buying a used condom.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Meh, buying used goggles is no big deal. If you can inspect them and make sure the lens & foam etc., is in good shape, and the price is right buy them. I picked up some Oakley Splices for $30 a couple of weeks ago, they're fine.


It's not like you're going to put them on your dick or use them to protect your brain.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

highme said:


> Point taken ohavee Canyon. Even though I know who Alex Grey is, I didn't think that was enough to make it super rare, plus I've never given any fucks about Burton's restricted stuff. Anyways, while I think the guy may know what he has, his trying to justify the cost by comparing it to the original retail price is kinda wonky.
> 
> But whatevs, it's collectible. I hope somebody that gives a fuck about that buys it then. Everybody will be happy.
> 
> ...


I have @ least 8-10 pair in my car at all times.

When there's a blizzard & you forgot yours or you dropped them off the lift or whatever?

You'll be begging to borrow one of my used condoms to rub all over your face.

One day on my way to work a few years ago, I overheard some guys talkin' @ Tim Horton's. Buddy didn't have goggles & they were on their way to the mtn.

Told him I had a dozen or so in my car. Of course he thought I was full of shit.
Until I started pullin' out all these different pairs.

He seen a pair, I guess he used to have.
Offered me $50 bucks for em.

Thank you, come again


TT


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Not really snowboarding related, but looking to pick up a trampoline. Found this one.

Jumpking 15' Trampoline










Like new, huh? :rofl2:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Not really snowboarding related, but looking to pick up a trampoline. Found this one.
> 
> Jumpking 15' Trampoline
> 
> ...


No, no.

"Better then a new one"


TT


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

timmytard said:


> No, no.
> 
> "Better then a new one"
> 
> ...


LOL! I didn't even make it that far into the ad!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*big surprise*

TT, clutch with the Clist.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Used 08 K2 anagram w/ sims boots for... $500!
But wait there is a camo bag and helmet thrown in, for free!

155 K2 snowboard | snowboard | Edmonton | Kijiji


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Thule snowboard roof rack lobster claw style

Fucking awesome. Everyone please feel free to troll the shit out of this moron.

:signlol:


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> Thule snowboard roof rack lobster claw style


looks like he stole those off someones car


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

SUPER RARE 2013 LIBTECH TRS (not HP)

RARE 2013 Lib Tech Libtech TRS Total Ripper Series C2BTX 162 cm Snowboard | eBay

$800. For a 2013 board that was $539 MSRP when it came out. 

IMPOSSIBLE TO FIND BRAND NEW
DON'T MISS OUT THIS MAY BE THE
LAST CHANCE TO BUY THIS BOARD
NEW ANYWHERE.

SOLD OUT EVERYWHERE IN THIS
YEAR MAKE MODEL AND SIZE

WTF??


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

jjb7733 said:


> looks like he stole those off someones car


Highly likely.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I thought this guy was pretty hilarious, I was the one that had the mild conversation with him at the bottom. 

libtech - libtech snowboard limited edition

ie. Not the misspelled $700 comment


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Highly likely.


He added this:



> update: if you think my verbiage on this post is dumb or stupid as one little B!t(h named Bassomatic did and feel the need to email me about this issue. my number is on the ad. Just call me and we can meet and then see how much you have to say in person!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

jtg said:


> He added this:


That's the only reason I posted the link. :signlol:


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Anybody need some new bindings?


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

or how about some bindings with a broken highback... where your foot goes


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Craigs list just drives me nuts for this. Currently I'm looking for an old still good condition mountain bike to let friends borrow to ride with me and all I find on craigs list are used bikes that people are asking about what you could buy a brand new one on sale for online. Found a decent GT that's MRSP was $700 and you could buy it marked down for $400 Free ship. Guys was asking $380 used... lol


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I seem to be in the minority when I decide to dump things on Craigs. For me it's a way of getting rid of stuff that is just taking up room so I want to get rid of it fast. 

I'm probably naive, but I also like to think that I'm helping out people who truly need a break price wise and as it's mostly stuff that my son has simply outgrown I get a good feeling hoping a kid is enjoying as opposed to just being flipped at a swap meet.

After this year my sons chopper goes on it and will probably be around $30.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I hope nobody snakes me, I'm just about to pull the trigger on this sweet deal.

LTD snowboard (buy as set or individual)


TT


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

timmytard said:


> I hope nobody snakes me, I'm just about to pull the trigger on this sweet deal.
> 
> LTD snowboard (buy as set or individual)
> 
> ...


That has GOT to be a typo.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

I think this guy is serious.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

henry06x said:


> Craigs list just drives me nuts for this. Currently I'm looking for an old still good condition mountain bike to let friends borrow to ride with me and all I find on craigs list are used bikes that people are asking about what you could buy a brand new one on sale for online. Found a decent GT that's MRSP was $700 and you could buy it marked down for $400 Free ship. Guys was asking $380 used... lol


Definitely agree with you on bikes. Seems to really be a tough go of it finding a decent deal on a good bike. I bought my little dirt jumper for dirt cheap this spring, but I'd like to pick up more a cross country style mountain bike. I have fun jumping that little DJ off all kinds of shit here around the house, but it sucks for pedaling much distance.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

jjb7733 said:


> or how about some bindings with a broken highback... where your foot goes


You are a shitty shopper. 

How much is it gonna cost you to get 4 new ratchets, with ladders.
As well as 4 straps?

Under $10 bucks? Hahaha I don't fuckin' think so.

I've made a highback out of a tub of peanut butter.
I was amazed that it worked.


TT


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

timmytard said:


> You are a shitty shopper.
> 
> How much is it gonna cost you to get 4 new ratchets, with ladders.
> As well as 4 straps?
> ...


Highbacks are for losers, ride nobacks like the Freeballer or pull them off your current binding and realize the freedom. It is 1995 after all right?


----------



## jfiori (Mar 18, 2014)

I couldn't find the one I was looking for anymore but the seller had it listed as a 120 inch board. He had it priced right, especially if you consider how much board your getting. 

Then there's this guy,


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

On the other end of things, I just grabbed last years Totally FK'N Awesome w/ Union Contacts for $60.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

highme said:


> On the other end of things, I just grabbed last years Totally FK'N Awesome w/ Union Contacts for $60.


And that sounds like the guy totally stole it.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

It did set off alarms for me too. He says he was given it by the Mtn Approach people for doing some painting and wasn't going to use it. He included his name & phone number in the ad and had me meet him at his house (that was emanating a strong odor of high quality weed). And everytime I spoke with him he dropped the price another $10. 

Seriously though, I don't want to buy stolen goods. If there was a method for me to track the serial number to be sure, I would check it. If somebody comes up and says "Hey that's my board", and can prove it, I'll hand it over and be out $60.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

highme said:


> On the other end of things, I just grabbed last years Totally FK'N Awesome w/ Union Contacts for $60.


See, that's somethin' I would buy, just because.

Ride it a few times & if it was the bomb, keep it, if not flip it.


TT


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Hurry before the prices go up on your GoPro coach


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

On this one, I like how the photo is of the board tossed into some garage. Found an older Custom X on my local CL for $50 - I'm wondering how old it is. Looking for a board for my brother but the Custom is too big and stiff for a beginner.

Snowboard Ride Russell Winfield

https://richmond.craigslist.org/spo/4701458859.html


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

The Russell is a classic though. Bet it goes quick.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Handbanana said:


> The Russell is a classic though. Bet it goes quick.


Yeah that's why I didn't comment on the price because I wasn't sure about its worth. Presentation is lacking a bit.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Handbanana said:


> The Russell is a classic though. Bet it goes quick.


Haha, I just sent a message.

Yup that Fat Albert Winfield is fuckin' sweet.

Uncle Russ, I think they call em nowadays?
Could be wrong though?

I found a mint one last year, sent Russ a message.
He didn't get back to me for a few days, it was gone.

Hey I tried.


TT


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Haha, I just sent a message.
> 
> Yup that Fat Albert Winfield is fuckin' sweet.
> 
> ...



Ah sweet - hope he works something out for you. And this whole time I was more focused on the fact that it was a picture of a garage with a board in it. :facepalm3:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

radiomuse210 said:


> Ah sweet - hope he works something out for you. And this whole time I was more focused on the fact that it was a picture of a garage with a board in it. :facepalm3:


I don't even understand that? Haha

What cause the pics weren't close ups?


TT


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

timmytard said:


> I don't even understand that? Haha
> 
> What cause the pics weren't close ups?
> 
> ...


I was just taking the piss because it was (an apparently classic) board tossed in with other garage stuff...and usually you see board pics with shots of the top, bottom, etc. So basically, yeah. I suppose I'm amused by the little things. But hey, it turned out to be a sweet deck, so there's that. 

I saw a pair of boots on CL that were taken with a REALLY nice camera. Set in a ray of natural sunlight. These photos could have been in an ad.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

For exampled, this beautiful Smokin PYT on geartrade that i really, really, REALLY want. It's such a great deal god dammit. Times like these I could really use a sugar daddy. 

https://www.geartrade.com/item/407293/smokin-pyt-snowboard-new-2015-139cm-dtx

Sigh....


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

2006 Rome Agent 60 Snowboard + Burton Bindings & Boots


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Geartrade occasionally gets some clowns too. 

Burton - Snow Board, Boots, Bindings, Bag

This one, it's more the comments, and the fact he had no idea his board needed scraping, not waxing. 

http://www.geartrade.com/item/358712/palmer-snowboardspeed


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

timmytard said:


> Haha, I just sent a message.
> 
> Yup that Fat Albert Winfield is fuckin' sweet.
> 
> ...


I knew there'd be a few VSTers hittin that one up! Didn't VST help Russ find one of these recently?


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

Hahaha the comments on that shitty old Palmer on Geartrade got me rolling....


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

A one of a kind snowboard.

Burton - RARE prototype Burton Baron Snowboard 172cm


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> A one of a kind snowboard.
> 
> Burton - RARE prototype Burton Baron Snowboard 172cm


*Dafuq?????*   :WTF:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

This guy really thinks his signature is valuable.

*SIGNED* Danny Davis Burton Easy Livin' Snowboard


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> This guy really thinks his signature is valuable.
> 
> *SIGNED* Danny Davis Burton Easy Livin' Snowboard


And that's the gay one to boot. Haha.

The restricted ones have Hendrix on them.

Wow I wonder how much my sticker on the base 1999 Jamie Lynn pro model, with his John Henry on it, is worth?


TT


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I never knew morrow boards could be so expensive.

Morrow - morrow source


----------



## tannersdad (Jan 9, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> I never knew morrow boards could be so expensive.
> 
> Morrow - morrow source



Yeah, but it's in excellent condition. Also it's a unisex board. All 163 cm.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> I never knew morrow boards could be so expensive.
> 
> Morrow - morrow source


If you had this first year 1991 MorroW Blaze.

I would want it. 
hahaha


TT


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

Imgur


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Very Rare 2014 Burton Speakeasy Snowboard 155 - $550


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

SUP Ergometer Indoor Stand Up Paddle Workout Machine by KayakPro

When it's too hard to get to water


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

ridinbend said:


> SUP Ergometer Indoor Stand Up Paddle Workout Machine by KayakPro
> 
> When it's too hard to get to water


Must be Bend Craigslist......SUP is the boardsport equivilant watching paint dry, lol


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

It's not a sport, it's a 'leisure activity'


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Phedder said:


> It's not a sport, it's a 'leisure activity'


What do you mean? What about falling off of waterfalls and rapids? If it's a sport in a kayak, it's the same on an SUP right?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

ridinbend said:


> What do you mean? What about falling off of waterfalls and rapids? If it's a sport in a kayak, it's the same on an SUP right?


people don't understand what they don't try.... SUP is super hard on a heavy river.....

That in home SUP is fucking retarded though. I saw one the other day... lol


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Argo said:


> people don't understand what they don't try.... SUP is super hard on a heavy river.....
> 
> That in home SUP is fucking retarded though. I saw one the other day... lol


When I left the beach, I bought one for my wife as she missed surfing so much. It was not a good replacement but it had been used and enjoyed. Paddling up river on the Deschutes is a work out for sure though. It's fun at night when your camping on a lake to go out drunk, and try to stay dry.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Phedder said:


> It's not a sport, it's a 'leisure activity'


Eh... then snowboarding is no sport either


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

neni said:


> Eh... then snowboarding is no sport either


Would that make it any less or more fun? I guess it really only matters what you call it if you get a paycheck from it that may change either way.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

neni said:


> Eh... then snowboarding is no sport either


Yeah, I would consider it a lifestyle. :hairy:


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> When I left the beach, I bought one for my wife as she missed surfing so much. It was not a good replacement but it had been used and enjoyed. Paddling up river on the Deschutes is a work out for sure though. It's fun at night when your camping on a lake to go out drunk, and try to stay dry.


She should be stoked about that surfable wave that's going in at the new spillway on the Deschutes.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> What do you mean? What about falling off of waterfalls and rapids? If it's a sport in a kayak, it's the same on an SUP right?


It was said half tongue and cheek, but as far as I'm aware the vast majority of owners don't use their SUPs on rapids or waterfalls... My point is for most, it's more of a tranquil, relaxing experience, or enjoyable exercise. Not done at high intensity for competition or adrenaline. Argo, I say that as a heavier guy that has done plenty of it. 




neni said:


> Eh... then snowboarding is no sport either


Unless you're actively competing in it, then I wouldn't class it as a sport for most either. People always seem to mix up a hobby, and a sport. They can be the one in the same, but for many people they're not. 

It's all semantics really, and I think we'd all agree that for the price that erg is ridiculous unless you actively compete in SUP. So many better options.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

Do NOT get in the way of my competition SUP Team.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Phedder said:


> It was said half tongue and cheek, but as far as I'm aware the vast majority of owners don't use their SUPs on rapids or waterfalls... My point is for most, it's more of a tranquil, relaxing experience, or enjoyable exercise. Not done at high intensity for competition or adrenaline. Argo, I say that as a heavier guy that has done plenty of it.
> 
> 
> My comment Edward completely
> ...


My comment was completely sarcastic.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

At first I thought surely you must be joking, then I Youtube'd 'SUP waterfalls and rapids' and wasn't so sure...

I'll take my calm estuary any day.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

*Vintage*

Van's Snowboard Boots -- Size Men's 9 1/2 to 10 -- VERY GOOD SHAPE


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> Van's Snowboard Boots -- Size Men's 9 1/2 to 10 -- VERY GOOD SHAPE


Haha wow those are fuckin' old.

They look almost identical to a pair of Airwalk Freerides I had in 1994/95?
Those Vans gotta be from about that time period

Slippers have more tech than those I think, ouch.

I just sold a pair of minty Daniel Frank Vans to a Vans guy doing a display of some kind. I bet he's never even seen those things

They should be donated to a museum, haha


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Super rare

Special edition, rare Burton snowboard


TT


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

Only board Burton ever pressed with 4x2 insert pattern. That's rare as shit.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

timmytard said:


> ridinbend said:
> 
> 
> > Van's Snowboard Boots -- Size Men's 9 1/2 to 10 -- VERY GOOD SHAPE
> ...


My buddy still rides those airwalks you are talking about. He says he is hesitant to get new boots because he thinks they'll be to stiff.

Edit:
they look pretty much like this.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

taco tuesday said:


> My buddy still rides those airwalks you are talking about. He says he is hesitant to get new boots because he thinks they'll be to stiff.
> 
> Edit:
> they look pretty much like this.


Yup, mine were purple & black. 

When those boots came out, I had been riding every imaginable boot & liner combination you can think of.

Then I put my feet into those booties.

Best boot on the planet when they came out.


TT

edit
I had my pair for a super long time too, they were still in good shape. I think I only put 3 seasons, then got burton Vikings.
Rocked those things for soo long. Still tried a million pairs of boots on every year but nothin' could touch the Vikings back then.

Got another pair of OG ones in my size. Awesome boots for back in the day.
Meh, haha not so much in today's world though.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Lib tech snowboard - $1500


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Rogue said:


> Lib tech snowboard - $1500


I don't think all of it was even $1500 to begin with?


TT


----------

